# Winter babies



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Well I missed a nest when I was replacing eggs. I think this warm weather has my pigeons messed up as I 6 nests with eggs in the beginning of the month. Well these little guys made it to being 3 days old. Mom and dad sit real tight to them so it has been harder to take pictures than my first brood. I have a oiled filled heater for them when they start to feather out and mom and dad take time out from sitting on them. Today is the first real sign of winter as we got hit with about 8 inches of snow.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

They are so cute.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They are adorable. I would put lots of straw in that bowl though. It will help to keep them warm, and lots of nesting material helps to prevent splayed leg, as it gives them something to cushion them, and to grab onto with their feet. It makes a big difference.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

That whole bottom is a nest. They are not sitting on plastic. I put nest pads in each bowl. These are made of soft cushiony coconut weave. Nothing slippery in there but I am just waiting a few more days to put a new pad in as this one is looking a little dirty. These pads are great they keep heat in and keep that cold plastic away from the babies.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, I did notice the pad, after I wrote that. I still think the straw keeps them warmer. I like seeing them snuggled into it, but I guess the coconut weave does give them something to grab onto. Very cute. Nice Christmas present.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

These are rollers too? What color are the parents of these two?? In my experience the babies are fine for the first week- 10 days while they site tight.....and later when their feathers open. It is that day 10-16 or so that seems to be critical. I had "garden fantails" when I was youngers....I think (?) similar to yours.............they nested all winter without extra heat etc. and were GREAT parents and extremely prolific.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

White and black American fantail. They have been sitting tight to them so I am not worried yet. Like you said that 10-16 day period when mom and dad dont hold so tight to them. Now as far as the nesting material I let them build their own. They have tobacco stems, feathers, and hay to work with. Jay do you actually build the nest for them. I was leaving it to them as I am not much of a nest builder(not a bird just a bird person) LOL. I had some roller that build a nest that was 4 inches deep of tobacco stem but it seems the fantails dont build much of a nest.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

No. I let them build their own. Some built great nests, while some are really lousy at it. But if there are babies, and the pair is good at nest building, then yes, I do add to it. But that's just me. They probably wish I'd mind my own business, but I like them to be in a decent nest. I have an Indian Fan that builds one of the best nests I've seen. I'm surprised the babies don't get lost in it. I'll go look for the picture. Too funny!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He is mated to a cute little roller hen, and he builds a throne for her.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Jay3 that looks like a very nice nest.


----------



## hamza syed (Jun 22, 2012)

jay3 tht really looks very nice!!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

tjc1 said:


> Well I missed a nest when I was replacing eggs. I think this warm weather has my pigeons messed up as I 6 nests with eggs in the beginning of the month. Well these little guys made it to being 3 days old. Mom and dad sit real tight to them so it has been harder to take pictures than my first brood. I have a oiled filled heater for them when they start to feather out and mom and dad take time out from sitting on them. Today is the first real sign of winter as we got hit with about 8 inches of snow.


christmas babies! they look good. pigeons do and can breed all year long, they do pick it up when the days get longer..more light.. temperature does not have an effect, sort of like my pony grows long hair for the winter..even if it is mild..and looses it in the spring even if it is cold..it is the daylight..or the solctice., (no Im not a witch..lol.. not that there is anyting wrong with that..lol...)


----------



## LeeLu (Sep 23, 2012)

Jay3 said:


> They are adorable. I would put lots of straw in that bowl though. It will help to keep them warm, and lots of nesting material helps to prevent splayed leg, as it gives them something to cushion them, and to grab onto with their feet. It makes a big difference.


Hey, i have a question....i have my doves "inside"...i keep the heat at 72 night and day...the nest is in an upside down box, fir needles make the nest and on the bottom is a 2 foot square indoor outdoor carpet....i put a bowl filled with sand but Leelee, the female dove, preferred the fir needles Leland put in the box for the nest.

the eggs are going to hatch on January 6.....what do you mean about the babies legs in the nest needing something to hold onto???


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

If they have nothing to grab onto (the bowl is just plastic with no nest) They can get splay leg


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

spirit wings said:


> christmas babies! they look good. pigeons do and can breed all year long, they do pick it up when the days get longer..more light.. temperature does not have an effect, sort of like my pony grows long hair for the winter..even if it is mild..and looses it in the spring even if it is cold..it is the daylight..or the solctice., (no Im not a witch..lol.. not that there is anyting wrong with that..lol...)


My knuckleheads think its spring for some reason. I only have 6 breeding pairs and all have fake eggs(or the two babies). LOL I have put extra calcium and D3 to keep them healthy. But they look great. Eating, drinking and pooping great plus laying eggs. Here is todays picture they were a little squirmy.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

tjc1 said:


> My knuckleheads think its spring for some reason. I only have 6 breeding pairs and all have fake eggs(or the two babies). LOL I have put extra calcium and D3 to keep them healthy. But they look great. Eating, drinking and pooping great plus laying eggs. Here is todays picture they were a little squirmy.


well believe it or not we have passed the winter soltice and moving into longer daylight here in the US. kind of hard to think of it because the cold is just hitting here...lol.. allot of racing hobbist start their breeding now to for the young bird races for 2013...bet they have babies in the nest now waiting to be banded with 2013 bands!..


----------



## Coocooloft (Apr 20, 2012)

They are so cute I can just kiss them and Jay3 that nest is fit for a queen I can imagine laying on that after a long day at work your fantail deserve a treat


----------



## LeeLu (Sep 23, 2012)

tjc1 said:


> If they have nothing to grab onto (the bowl is just plastic with no nest) They can get splay leg


Ok, well, what do i need to do to ensure the chicks have something to hold onto, provide straw? Here is a picture of their nest, (mom took a bath, trying to get dry on top of the box); would appreciate any adivce you could give me, i am new at this my doves are 8 months old....these are my first chicks! thanks


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Where do you keep them? If they aren't going to use the bowl, I would remove it to give them more room in the box. Did they build that pine needle nest or did you do that? If that is their food dish, could you give them a larger and deeper dish to feed from? What do they have their water in? It looks like the nest is built on that tug material. If so, then it's good for traction, but will be very hard to clean. I would cut a board to fit the bottom of the box. Cardboard is too slippery, and bad for traction. 
Do they get outside for sunlight and fresh air?


----------



## LeeLu (Sep 23, 2012)

Jay3 said:


> Where do you keep them? If they aren't going to use the bowl, I would remove it to give them more room in the box. Did they build that pine needle nest or did you do that? If that is their food dish, could you give them a larger and deeper dish to feed from? What do they have their water in? It looks like the nest is built on that tug material. If so, then it's good for traction, but will be very hard to clean. I would cut a board to fit the bottom of the box. Cardboard is too slippery, and bad for traction.
> Do they get outside for sunlight and fresh air?


i was afraid to touch the bowl, and their nest, i don't want them to abandon it...i put the bowl of sand there before the first egg was laid....then on another board, a pigeon lover advised i give them fir needles, since there is a live fir tree just off the balconey where their cage is. So i provided the fir needles putting them on the floor, Leland, the cock picked up the needles he needed and put them in front of the box, and they both built this nest...i just watched. 

i provide food and water, in front of the fir needles...that red plastic top is where i put the food, and refill it when they eat all the food...the water is not there in the picture, but it's like a shot glass of water, so they don't have to get off the nest to drink.

the indoor outdoor carpet is great because the droppings dry quickly and do not stick to the carpet, i understand the chicks constantly crap, so it gets messy...that's why i thought i would put the chicks in the bowl, but maybe that's not a good idea.... i could put a small carpet square just under the fir needle nest and pull it out as needed with a fresh one underneath it...2 or three..that way it would alway be clean.

Yes, just below the box which is at the ceiling almost, is a 3x6' window ---outside is their cage---2 story...with screening around it that sets on the balcony...on second story with the fir tree in front of the balcony...it's on the north side so not alot of sunlight---so i have full spectrum lights in the sides of the cage on the second story..the bottom story is sand, a tree limb, water ...all is 5 foot long and about 5 foot tall...right now, i am not letting them stay in it at night, both are inside ... sunlight...yes, i take them with me in the car for sunlight....i don't want to let them fly right now, they will home back to the breeder's place where i bought them...he told me to not let them fly until after they have a family; then they will not want to home back to his place.

so do you think this thick indoor/outdoor carpet is enough for the chicks to hold onto or should i provide straw or ? thanks for your help...i am learning; these are my first chicks.


----------



## LeeLu (Sep 23, 2012)

LeeLu said:


> i was afraid to touch the bowl, and their nest, i don't want them to abandon it...i put the bowl of sand there before the first egg was laid....then on another board, a pigeon lover advised i give them fir needles, since there is a live fir tree just off the balconey where their cage is. So i provided the fir needles putting them on the floor, Leland, the cock picked up the needles he needed and put them in front of the box, and they both built this nest...i just watched.
> 
> i provide food and water, in front of the fir needles...that red plastic top is where i put the food, and refill it when they eat all the food...the water is not there in the picture, but it's like a shot glass of water, so they don't have to get off the nest to drink.
> 
> ...


fresh air...what i do is open the window to their cage, they can go in or out..i have a 4" firdown piece of lumber on the second story they can perch on and watch the landscape beyond the balcony....i just wont let them fly...i leave the window open all day...turn the heat on so it stays warm in the room for the eggs, Leland, the cock sets on the eggs from 12:30pm til 7:30 pm...Leelee love it outside, so she eats and stays on the 4" plank that is across the 5' length of the second floor of the cage, so she gets plenty of fresh air...before 12:30pm i open the window, Leland doesn't go out their, he just watches Leelee and patiently waits for her to call him.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Taking the bowl out shouldn't bother them. If you were to move the eggs into the bowl, then they may abandon. I would give them a deeper dish that holds more feed, and a larger dish for water. It doesn't have to be right where they can reach it from the nest. There are 2 of them there to cover for each other while they eat, exercise and drink.

And leave out extra needles or straw in case they want more. They can add them as they choose. 
I wouldn't fly 2 birds, as they really aren't safe from predators unless in a larger flock. You could lose them to hawks. In a flock, there are more eyes to watch for danger. And never fly birds that are on babies, as if one leaves or gets killed by a predator, that just leaves one parent to raise the babies, and doesn't always work out well.


----------



## LeeLu (Sep 23, 2012)

Jay3 said:


> Taking the bowl out shouldn't bother them. If you were to move the eggs into the bowl, then they may abandon. I would give them a deeper dish that holds more feed, and a larger dish for water. It doesn't have to be right where they can reach it from the nest. There are 2 of them there to cover for each other while they eat, exercise and drink.
> 
> And leave out extra needles or straw in case they want more. They can add them as they choose.
> I wouldn't fly 2 birds, as they really aren't safe from predators unless in a larger flock. You could lose them to hawks. In a flock, there are more eyes to watch for danger. And never fly birds that are on babies, as if one leaves or gets killed by a predator, that just leaves one parent to raise the babies, and doesn't always work out well.


Thanks, i will remove the bowl...yes they have other food for when they are not setting...i keep fresh food in a tray in the cage, also have 1/2 gallon self-filling water jug...they have plenty of food and water...i just put a little water and food in front of the nest incase they get hungrey while they are setting.

good idea to have extra fir needles, i'll get some and leave them on the floor...also, i have a microfiber cleaning pad, two of them (it's foam rubber covered with terrycloth/microfiber...when these eggs hatch, i will put these pads underneath them...i have two so i can change them out....i would put them there now for extra warmth, but i am afraid to touch their eggs.

thanks for your advice...and no, i won't be flying these birds, the breeder says at least a year it will take for them to forget their home...if all goes well, this pair will be my breeders, and by the end of this year i should have 18 sqeakers...that will be my flock...i should be moved onto my farmland by then so, then i will let them fly...meanwhile i will be training them.

if you think i could get away with putting this foam covered microfiber under the eggs...now, let me know i will try it...i just don't want them to abandon these eggs.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I wouldn't bother the eggs now to put the cloth under them. They might also have a problem with their sharp little claws getting caught in the microfiber cloth. I wouldn't use it. If you are going to try to get 18 babies out of these two in a years time, you are over breeding them. You will wear them out. Besides, if you use just this pair, then all your flock with have the same parents. They will be pairing up and mating. You should, I would think use other birds, or you will have all sisters and brothers mating up.


----------



## LeeLu (Sep 23, 2012)

"If you are going to try to get 18 babies out of these two in a years time, you are over breeding them. You will wear them out. Besides, if you use just this pair, then all your flock with have the same parents. They will be pairing up and mating. You should, I would think use other birds, or you will have all sisters and brothers mating up."

yeah, good point, when i have more room, i'll get another pair...i just know that they will continue to breed...i am not going to push them, i'll just let nature take it's course. thanks for your help. i tried to remove the bowl, they won't let me. they know something is up, they won't leave the nest unattended...they are smart. i wonder if they can read my mind! i put more fir needles on the floor, Leland promptly took a few up to the nest... again, thanks for your help. i'll probably be back next sunday when these chicks hatch, with questions....i believe i need to put the nest on the floor at some point, i don't want the chicks to fall out; they grow pretty fast from what i am reading.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He won't let you? How big is he? Big Bird? They are defending their nest and eggs...............not the unused bowl. Taking it out would give them more room.

Anyway, letting them keep mating will tire her out and deplete her of calcium. You can buy fake eggs, which you switch out for the real ones. They will sit these for the 18 days or so, before they lay again. Constantly raising young is very stressful for the birds. You would be doing them a favor by using the fake eggs.

If you don't have room for another pair, then you don't have the room to let them keep breeding. You will be over crowded in no time.


----------



## LeeLu (Sep 23, 2012)

Jay3 said:


> He won't let you? How big is he? Big Bird? They are defending their nest and eggs...............not the unused bowl. Taking it out would give them more room.
> 
> Anyway, letting them keep mating will tire her out and deplete her of calcium. You can buy fake eggs, which you switch out for the real ones. They will sit these for the 18 days or so, before they lay again. Constantly raising young is very stressful for the birds. You would be doing them a favor by using the fake eggs.
> 
> If you don't have room for another pair, then you don't have the room to let them keep breeding. You will be over crowded in no time.


 yep, you were right, i took the bowl out; Leelee was upset i disturbed her nest...she is liking more room and Leland has added more fir needles...fake eggs? hummmmmm i look for some...hopefully by the end of january, before these chicks are old enough to eat on their on, i am on my land...so space won't be a problem...i will get another pair then. 

thanks for your advise....i am learning fast...Leelee was rumbling when she breaths this a.m....i thought i had her cured..took her to the vet, he said i caught it in time, he put her on heavy antibotics and said she should be ok when the chicks hatch this Sunday and to stop giving her the antibotics as soon as the chicks hatch even if it's before the end of the 7 days he prescribed.

Due to New Years Eve, the vet was closing early...i had to take the opening he had at 9:30 a.m....she was setting....i rushed to get their and had to take her off the nest, thinking Leland would take over....he didn't...i was gone for about an hour...Leelee went right on the eggs when we returned since Leland wasn't on them, i hope they didn't get too cold...the room is 72 degrees...right now is time for them to switch---she is still setting and won't let Leland on them...he tried bringing her more fir needles, she accepted them..so i hope all is okay with the eggs, i won't know until Sunday i guess, i was afraid to touch the eggs to feel for their warmth when we returned, for fear she will abandon them.


----------



## mikeyg (Jul 11, 2012)

I believe i need to put the nest on the floor at some point, i don't want the chicks to fall out; they grow pretty fast from what i am reading.

You do not need to put the nest on the floor, they will not fall out. Putting the nest on the floor will make them susceptible to all kinds of bad things. getting stepped on by other birds, ect. They will leave the nest when they are ready. Let mother nature do what she does. All of my nesting boxes are at least 3 to 4 feet off the floor


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

mikeyg said:


> I believe i need to put the nest on the floor at some point, i don't want the chicks to fall out; they grow pretty fast from what i am reading.
> 
> You do not need to put the nest on the floor, they will not fall out. Putting the nest on the floor will make them susceptible to all kinds of bad things. getting stepped on by other birds, ect. They will leave the nest when they are ready. Let mother nature do what she does. All of my nesting boxes are at least 3 to 4 feet off the floor



Agree with mikeyg. Moving the nest will only upset them, and the floor is not a safe place for them. They won't come out of the box while still very small, and if that was an issue, then just cut a piece of cardboard 2 inches high, and the longth of the nest box, and tape it to the front of the box. They would have to climb over it, and they won't. By the time they do, they will be old enough.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

I agree with both Jay3 & mikeyg ... If the nest is moved it will upset them.


----------



## LeeLu (Sep 23, 2012)

Welp, i moved the nest! Not to the floor tho, it's about 4 feet off the floor...thank you Jay! i moved it 2 days ago, when Leland was setting, with Leelee sick, she didn't care...she was not feeling well, that first day the Dr. gave her 5 cc's of antibotic...she just stood around, sleeping and i think she was sleeping when i moved her nest.

i used a huge lid from a 68gal plastic container, slid it under the indoor/outdoor carpet under the box and set it ontop of the 68gal plastic container i had ready for the nest...Leland was also asleep...i did it so slowly, he didn't notice. When Leelee woke up and saw her nest was gone, she went into a panic, then Leland woke up and she saw him setting in the nest and she went too him; ordered him out of the nest, i guess she wanted to see her eggs.... no problem, she went right in to the eggs, and sat on them...then she realized there was no wall on the right side of her nest, instead it's open...so she got up and left the nest...Leland saw her leaving the nest; he knew it was their nest cause he was setting on the eggs, so he went back into the nest and sat on the eggs.... It worked, in a few minutes, after Leelee flew up to the old spot and saw Leland setting in the nest, the same box..same indoor outdoor carpet under the box....she realized
it was her nest and her eggs, so again, she ordered Leland off the eggs and this time, she didn't get off them til the noon on the 1st.

That worked well, so again last night, i made nests out of reed wreaths, about 1" high and 8" round...i put two together tied with cotton string...on the bottom i cut out circles of indoor/outdoor carpet from the 18" samples i have plenty off....i punched a hole through the rubber backing and tied them to the reed wreaths with the string...they are perfect nests...so when Leelee was asleep in the middle of the night---i took her off the eggs, pushed the fir needles around in a bigger circle than the 8" wreaths and put the eggs in the new nest and put fir needles around the eggs.....put Leelee back on the eggs....she pecked at my hands as i let her go, but went about fixing her eggs pushing the fir needles around...i looked in on her about 10 minutes later, she loved the nest....she seemed to be feeling better...was groaning at me without the croup sound...so all is well, i am ready for the chicks to hatch!

i made two of the reed nests...i'll just put a clean one in and put the chicks in it and wash off the dirty one....i figure i'll probably need to use 2 a day...so i have three! Leland and Leelee kissed yesterday afternoon...Leland had a little rumble last night, i put the "cold rub" with camphor on his beak...this a.m. he was much better...no rumble. i figure when they kissed he probably also got some of the medicene i gave her a couple hours earlier...so i am thinking he won't get her cold.

thanks for all your advice here... i am a newbie about doves; i truly love them, they are sooo smart; can't wait to get us moved to the land!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If one of a pair is being medicated for anything catching, I always medicate both of the pair, as they are apt to get it also. It would be better to medicate them both now, then to find out that you do need to medicate him also, and the babies have already hatched. 
You shouldn't have to change out the nests twice a day. You don't want to bother them that often, as they are likely to abandon the babies. I wait about a week, then change the nest. Then I change it every few days. But leave them alone for the first week, then change it every few days or so.


----------



## LeeLu (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks jay....i'll do that...all is well on the new nest, today they placed the fir needles inside the reed wreath to fill it in so i believe they are happy with it.

now about the medication...Leland seems clear today, not rumbling at all....should i medicate him anyway? 

Leelee's rumble seems to be just in her head, and throat...the Vet said when he listened to her lungs they were clear--i caught the cold just in time...i could give Leland 1cc of her medication just for protection, she has 4 doses of 5 cc's left....i guess i should call the vet and ask him. i also put the cold rub on Leelee's beak just now before she took over setting, she did not resist, i think she likes it because it breaks up her stuffy head. This is why i had to move her, she was one foot off the ceiling, and when the heat came on, even tho i have it set at 72 degrees.....at ceiling level, it was much hotter than 72 degrees, i think she got too hot. So now that can't happen, if anything, when the heat does come on she will be less than 72 degrees...in Texas we've been in a long cold spell for Texas...at night, the temp in the 20's which is very unusual.

Also about the wooden eggs, i assume you are talking about the second clutch of eggs that Leelee will lay when these chicks are 14-16 days old..correct? yes, i agree with you; her not in tip-top perfect health right now, it would put her under alot of stress to care for 2 more right away in 2 weeks or so....the wooden eggs would give her 18 days of rest.....

thanks for your comments jay, i am open to all wisdom from y'all that have been raising doves for awhile. Anxious for Sunday/Monday...i'll take pics and post them when they arrive.......


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

When you treat a sick bird, always tell the vet that you also need meds for the birds mate. Most vets would understand that. And always treat for the complete time. If not, it helps the bacteria or whatever to build a resistance to the drug.


----------



## LeeLu (Sep 23, 2012)

Jay3 said:


> When you treat a sick bird, always tell the vet that you also need meds for the birds mate. Most vets would understand that. And always treat for the complete time. If not, it helps the bacteria or whatever to build a resistance to the drug.


Well, Leland isn't sick at all, he is fine. Leelee doesn't seem to be responding to the antibotic...maybe it's too soon, she still rumbles when she breaths...i started putting the cold rub on her beak, after the application, she breaths better...she lets me put it on, she likes it, so it must make her feel better.

Question, the wooden eggs you use for the second clutch....so you take them away after 18 days...what does that do to the parents? Do they get depressed, or upset when their eggs disappear? Seems cruel to me, i ordered the wooden eggs from Foys, just in case i decide to go that way.


----------



## LeeLu (Sep 23, 2012)

Today the chicks are six days old..one male, one female. String/washer test proved positive for male, as it spins, female, as it swings from head to toe. Lee's test of the toes, confirmed by string/washer test, the middle toe of the male is longer that the female, whose toes are just about all the same size.

Lee's vent test also proved the male. Just as i picked up the male, he crapped in my hand as i was checking the vent...sure enough the top of the slit is larger than the bottom, pertruding over the bottom and slightly curved up on each side of the slit....as the male "crapped" it was very clear to see as the vent opened.

Jay, i had to stop medication on Leelee when eggs hatched per the doc...i've been putting cold rub on the towel i have in the nest for her to breath...what is occurring, is when she get stuffed up; and it's feeding time, she calls Leland, to come for the feeding. When i see this happening, i put a small amount of cold rumb on her nostrils to help her breath...she then sun's in my sun lamps, eats, then relieves Leland.

Still not sure about the second clutch...since these parents are only 8 months old; they should be able to handle the second clutch with no problem. 

If Leelee is not "croupie" with this head cold, by the time she lays second clutch, first egg, i will let them alone. I still have 1/2 of the antibotic to give her once the chicks start eating on their own.


----------



## LeeLu (Sep 23, 2012)

i have movie snipets of them eating; but i can't upload the snipet.

gotta get a youtube account; i have named the chicks Adam and Eve, the beginning of my flock  i guess i'll share my blessing on youtube


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Giving half a course of antibiotics and stopping, then resuming only serves to make the bacteria stronger. It helps it to build a resistance to the drug, and serves no purpose to help the bird. What cold rub are you referring to? What is it?


----------



## LeeLu (Sep 23, 2012)

Jay3 said:


> Giving half a course of antibiotics and stopping, then resuming only serves to make the bacteria stronger. It helps it to build a resistance to the drug, and serves no purpose to help the bird. What cold rub are you referring to? What is it?


Thanks jay, i won't use the antibotic then. The "cold rub" has 4% camphor in it, it's the same as "Vicks"...but i can't find vicks anymore, the dollar store has "cold rub" which is the same as vicks.

trying to get the youtube account up and running...i really have some great pics...at least i think so...probably old hat to most of you


----------



## LeeLu (Sep 23, 2012)

hope these work!

Adam-Cock vent test
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WFeRsoVeQ9o&feature=youtu.be

Adam-Cock String Test
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tW7FjxwwJio&feature=youtu.be

Eve-hen vent test
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWRgnO07CCc&feature=youtu.be

Eve-hen string test
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Miw7G2e94E&feature=youtu.be

Comparing length of middle toe-Cock middle toe longer
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-B_P3n3FME&feature=youtu.be

Leelee Feeding chicks--this a.m. chicks 7 days old
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WvDPYcdTlTU&feature=youtu.be 

Taking a moment to regurgitate crop milk, chicks begging
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVI-0Xzqhe0&feature=youtu.be

2nd feeding 9 am today----they feed every 2 hours
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ilrpOQCYHG4&feature=youtu.be

Please excuse the quality---this is my first attempt of making youtube
videos!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Where did you get the idea to use cold rub for the pigeons? Scents like that are strong, and can cause respiratory problems.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

I would not use cold rub or Vicks on my birds.


----------



## LeeLu (Sep 23, 2012)

she had this problem when i bought her from a breeder....2 months old. i didn't know we had bird vets...she was really in bad shape, rumbled all night...so all i had was cold rub, so i applied it to her nostriles every 2-3 hours not alot, just enough to get the camphor. it worked, after 2-3 days of doing this around the clock, she got better, i reduced it to twice a day, it healed her. 

Camphor is a natural antibotic.....it's the basis for every antibotic you get from the vet...i use to work at Abbott Labs, that's how i know.

Leelee likes it, she holds still as i put it on her nostrils, because she can breath easier....The vet said her respiratory problem was not in her lungs...
I told the vet i what i did before; he had no objections.


----------



## LeeLu (Sep 23, 2012)

Jay...to be sure, i called the vet, because she only got 3 doses of the 7 doses he prescribed of the antibotic; he said to finish the antibiotics i had left; after she stops milk crop feeding---IF she wasn't completely well.


----------



## LeeLu (Sep 23, 2012)

all grown up! 20 days old, very healthy, eating every 4-6 hours, mom and dad still feeding. In 4 more days, they should begin eating on their own..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3d3DzLUEmgs&feature=youtu.be

Leelee is so much better...i've been giving her Vit D-3, gel tablets, she is 
not rumbling at all when she breaths....all seems to be well..now that these
squabs are out of the nest, i am guessing the second clutch is not far off...


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

They are cute.


----------

